# How anthro are we?



## Foxridley (Apr 29, 2021)

I've noticed that some fursona questions in this forum seem to come with the implicit assumption that the fursona is anthro. While the furry fandom is mostly about anthropomorphic animals, there are quite a few feral fursonas out there, and it would be nice to see how this is distributed. I know that even your standard quadruped dog with a humanlike mind is somewhat anthropomorphized, but for these purposes anthro and feral refer to body types, and (for "semi-anthro" characters) anthro means "walks on two legs and has paws/wings/etc. that function as hands."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi's anthro, but when fighting or otherwise highly agitated often reverts _slightly _to a more feral state instinctively...like me!


----------



## Raever (Apr 29, 2021)

Faline is usually always shown as Anthro, but she does have a feral form that's been shown in a few art pieces.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2021)

Marius has always been depicted as anthro but shares some qualities with the actual ducks.
Though I do have one piece of art where, other than his clothing, he is minimally anthro.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 29, 2021)

99% feral, but my half-birbfeet forepaws are structured more like hands with clearly opposable thumbs.


----------



## puffypawbs (Apr 30, 2021)

mine is usually feral, but anthro on rare occasions. also hi feral furs :3


----------



## Vigil29 (Apr 30, 2021)

The only species that I've only ever considered for feral(or part feral/part anthro) were monkeys, gorillas, or chimps.


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 30, 2021)

Vigil29 said:


> The only species that I've only ever considered for feral(or part feral/part anthro) were monkeys, gorillas, or chimps.


I'm guessing since they're close enough to human that, even feral, they're almost anthro?


----------



## Vigil29 (Apr 30, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> I'm guessing since they're close enough to human that, even feral, they're almost anthro?


If they're anthro in my mind they stand exactly as upright as we do, feral is when they are mostly crawling on all fours and hunched over like their natural real life state.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 30, 2021)

I have to ask what Taur and Kemonmimi describe?


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 30, 2021)

sirtrancealot said:


> I have to ask what Taur and Kemonmimi describe?


Taur is like a centaur, with an anthro or human head, arms and torso, but a feral body below the waist.
Example: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/24452745/

Kemonomimi is a step more human than anthro is: they look mostly human but have some animal traits, usually just the ears and tail.
Example: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/11675006/


----------



## Tyll'a (May 3, 2021)

Tyll'a is usually a kemonomimi but I sometimes see him as anthro.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 3, 2021)

I don't think I've even ever done Jackpot in a feral form, aside from like maybe having a WIP feral art of him.
Even in "pokesona" version of him he has an anthro and feral version of being a Thievul.

But usually he's mostly/always anthro and on occassion a taur.
Only thing remotely feral is just the occassional Raccoon or Tanuki noises, but that seems common among anthros anyway.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2021)

Firuthi's almost exclusively anthro and the vast majority of the characters in the anthro setting I used for a roleplay (and will reuse when I eventually get around to more writing) are 99.9% anthro.  (Animal behaviors crop up, but we're not talking about that right now.)

Not being able to walk on two legs in that setting tends to make someone the butt of a LOT of discrimination.  Heck, not having exactly four limbs (before injuries, that is - they tend to overlook tails unless said tails are prehensile) tends to get someone hated in that setting.

I think I only have ONE character that's feral most of the time, and that's a white tiger (when I use him in any setting but the aforementioned one).  And in his base setting, he can go temporarily anthro - but I never planned on him having the ability to BE anthro in the first place.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2021)

I pretty much only do feral if it's cute, I want something different and/or something chibi.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

my issue is complex


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

i'm feral but a relative of an alien species of tree kangaroo so i have opposable digits and stuff.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

i'm a rodent so it's kind of a blurred boundary.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 9, 2021)

Mostly if not completely anthro, some artwork of me varies, but one look at me and I would certainly fit the definition the fandom has of what is anthro.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 9, 2021)

My main sona is anthro for sure, though I do have 2 feral characters


----------



## alphienya (May 9, 2021)

Alphie's mostly anthro while Atlas (my derg sona thing) has a feral and anthro form. Typically portray him as anthro tho unless it's a specific circumstance. Though seeing the kemonomimi option in the poll is giving me a few ideas. Maybe they'll get a form like that next.


----------



## Foxridley (May 9, 2021)

Kinda forgot to give my own. Ridley is pretty much feral only, not counting the ability to shapeshift to human form, but there was the one pic years ago where he was drawn anthro.


----------



## The-Courier (May 10, 2021)

Technically anthro? Considering eight foot tall warrior alien...


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 10, 2021)

Maelstrom is generally anthro or merfur, though I've had some feral art done of her just for fun.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 10, 2021)

I am a taur and quite happy as one


----------



## Eremurus (May 11, 2021)

Tauren are definitely anthropomorphic.


----------



## Foxridley (May 11, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Tauren are definitely anthropomorphic.


I separated them for this poll, though since it is a different body plan.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 11, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> I separated them for this poll, though since it is a different body plan.


Thank you, cuz I didn't know what to click


----------



## Foxridley (May 11, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Thank you, cuz I didn't know what to click


Oh, I was confused. I had forgotten about tauren as an anthro bovine race. By taur, I mean characters with a centaur-like body plan.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

The answer to this question, as far as my persona goes, is a bit confusing.

My persona is a werewolf. He has a lycanthrope form, a human form, and a (feral) wolf form. In all forms, he has the intelligence of a human. His lycanthrope form can walk on two legs, despite being a beast. However, I do not think these traits are what makes an anthro an anthro.

"Anthropomorphic", in short, means "human-like" or to have human traits. That would make a human, traditionally, anthropomorphic. However, as far as the "furry definition" of anthro goes, I would say that "anthro" refers to any animal with human characteristics, such as being able to walk on two legs, integrate into human-like society, speak human language, and have the intelligence and ability to reason like a human being. In my opinion, ferals would not be included in this category, because they do not have the ability to walk on two legs, integrate into human society, or speak human language. (And, in real life, feral animals are not as intelligent as humans, and cannot reason like humans. However, most of the feral characters in our fandom do have the ability to reason, so I will leave that out.) I believe beasts or monsters are subjective in their qualification of being "anthro". If they fit in all the above categories, then I would say they are anthro. But, if they are too animalistic to think and reason like a human, or are unable to walk on two legs, I would say they are not anthro.

So, would a human be "anthro"? In the traditional definition, yes. In the furry definition, probably not, because I believe "anthro", in our community, refers to sapient animal-folk, instead of humans.

That being said, I suppose whether or not my persona is "anthro" depends upon the opinion of the viewer. I don't think the confusion lies in his human and wolf forms, as I believe most furries would conclude that neither of those forms fit the furry definition of anthro. However, his lycanthrope form is subjective. He can speak both wolf and human language, and has the intelligence of a human being. However, he alternates between walking on two legs (slower), and running on all fours (for speed), cannot integrate into human society in this form as he is monstrous in appearance and considered dangerous, and on full moons, he turns savage and is unable to reason like a human being.

Of course, these are all just my opinions, and it is okay if your definitions of "anthro" and "feral" are different. If you would like, you are always willing to share with me your own personal definitions! I always enjoy hearing ideas from others.


----------



## Foxridley (May 15, 2021)

IncenseAndIron said:


> The answer to this question, as far as my persona goes, is a bit confusing.
> 
> My persona is a werewolf. He has a lycanthrope form, a human form, and a (feral) wolf form. In all forms, he has the intelligence of a human. His lycanthrope form can walk on two legs, despite being a beast. However, I do not think these traits are what makes an anthro an anthro.
> 
> ...


Generally, I think of feral and anthro within the furry fandom in terms of body type. Meaning, for your standard canine or feline, feral if they go about on all fours and anthro if they are bipedal with forelimbs that pass for hands. I count my fursona as feral using this definition, even though he can talk and has human-level intelligence.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> Generally, I think of feral and anthro within the furry fandom in terms of body type. Meaning, for your standard canine or feline, feral if they go about on all fours and anthro if they are bipedal with forelimbs that pass for hands. I count my fursona as feral using this definition, even though he can talk and has human-level intelligence.


Yeah, that's the general rule of thumb I use too! Though, I think as far as characters go, anthropomorphism can apply to the mind of a character, as well as the body of a character. For example, Simba from the Lion King is feral, but I think some parts of him would qualify as anthropomorphic, due to him having human qualities, such as the ability to speak, reason, and emote like a person. However, for the sake of simplicity, I would still call him a feral due to his body type being that of a real lion, if that makes sense.


----------



## Yuki97103 (May 19, 2021)

I always draw Yuki feral. No matter what. Actually, everything I draw is feral lol

Man I need to draw bipedals for the life of me-


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2021)

Jin has anthro, taur and... legless (like a naga ?) forms that he can shapeshift into. His default is anthro, but he much prefers taur.


----------

